# The perfect balenciaga bag



## pinksky777

Usually in the Bottega forum, but I just got something that I’m super psyched about! Now I must admit, Balenciaga hasn’t intrigued me since maybe 2013 ish?… The brand took a turn after that and produced a lot of bags that just seemed “off” aesthetically speaking. This one though, it just spoke to me! It’s the perfect day bag and mixes nostalgia with new age magnificently. Any guesses?… Hint: it’s new season but also debuted last summer.


----------



## Asphodel

pinksky777 said:


> Usually in the Bottega forum, but I just got something that I’m super psyched about! Now I must admit, Balenciaga hasn’t intrigued me since maybe 2013 ish?… The brand took a turn after that and produced a lot of bags that just seemed “off” aesthetically speaking. This one though, it just spoke to me! It’s the perfect day bag and mixes nostalgia with new age magnificently. Any guesses?… Hint: it’s new season but also debuted last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185365


Excited to see it


----------



## pinksky777

Asphodel said:


> Excited to see it


I’m waiting for a sunny day to take a good pic with decent lighting haha hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## pinksky777

Sorry that took so long! I haven’t had a single free moment since buying the bag haha. I initially struggled with choosing between the small and medium sizes, but I realized that the medium, while lovely, is almost like luggage it’s so large. But here it is! The Neo Classic City in small blacked out hardware with grained leather  It’s structured, but yet still smooshy enough that it’s not rigid. Balenciaga knocked it out of the park with this one! While I own the hourglass when it was first released in 2019, that bag has NOTHING on the Neo classic. This bag will always be timeless, and just the right amount of edgy to boot, whereas the hourglass will look dated with the dangling B on it, mark my words.


----------



## Jaxholt15

Love the bag!


----------



## Both sides Now

Love it. Never been much of a fan for balenciaga’s designs (they always have just too much going on for me) but this one looks perfect. Great choice


----------



## LeanneP

Love!!! Congrat!


----------



## phoebe_chen

pinksky777 said:


> Sorry that took so long! I haven’t had a single free moment since buying the bag haha. I initially struggled with choosing between the small and medium sizes, but I realized that the medium, while lovely, is almost like luggage it’s so large. But here it is! The Neo Classic City in small blacked out hardware with grained leather  It’s structured, but yet still smooshy enough that it’s not rigid. Balenciaga knocked it out of the park with this one! While I own the hourglass when it was first released in 2019, that bag has NOTHING on the Neo classic. This bag will always be timeless, and just the right amount of edgy to boot, whereas the hourglass will look dated with the dangling B on it, mark my words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191883


Omgggg she's a beauty! Can I ask what makes you choose the pebbled over the smooth leather? I'm very interested in getting this bag in small size as well but haven't got the chance to visit the store to see it in-person. and I'm not too familiar with Balenciaga's leather either. I feel like the pebbled would be much durable but it's different case for different brands like Loewe, for example, their calfskins are sooo durable and hard-wearing I prefer it so much over pebbled (and they slouch differently through time). TIA!


----------

